# Should I change my puppy's food?



## rellek (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi, I have been wondering off and on whether or not I should change Ludo's food. Perhaps you all can give me some perspective. Here is some background:

When we first got Ludo, the breeder was feeding him Iam's. The vet asked us what we were going to switch him to, and I originally was going to feed Taste of the Wild. Our cats love it, and it is reasonably priced. The vet told us that since dogs are omnivores, they do not need grain-free food, and that too much protein can actually be harmful for dogs. This vet has worked for pet food companies in the past and said we should stick with companies that have been around for 20+ years and have a proven reputation. He said that trends in pet food seem to reflect trends in human diets - that since humans are now trying grain-free diets, the pet food companies are using this as a gimmick to make the owners think their pets are eating better food. He also said that many of the "healthier" foods made by small companies are not as well regulated, and can make your animals sicker through contamination and poorly researched science.

Since I wanted to trust him, I decided to change Ludo to Purina ProPlan puppy. My parents used this food with their dog and she loved it and was healthy. Ludo seemed to like it at first, though was never crazy about it unless he was really hungry. He still is not interested in it much unless I mix in cottage cheese, chicken broth, or something else. I have also noticed that he has started throwing up every couple of days, which is something he did not do when we first brought him home. I know puppies throw up in general, and that it could be something other than his food. He still looks healthy, drinks water regularly, and has tons of energy.

Does it seem to you all that Ludo should be more excited about his food than he is? Though I do not agree with the vet on a lot of what he said, I do agree with not feeding him a totally grain-free diet, nor feeding him anything _too_ high in protein. Do you all know of any food sold in the states that has a good reputation that might be better for him? Thank you


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

you are going to find alot of people do not agree with you.

I like to feed my dog a food that is fresh, loaded with chicken, which is HIGH IN PROTIEN, has a small bit of rice in it, and some veg. 
if you think about the grain thing for a minute. from a truly natural and instinctual standpoint, dogs would never in the wild be eating refined grains. 
I think too that you just need to some so solid proper research on food and find what works for you and your dog....if your pup is throwing up every few days/....then it is too often.


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi, we are in the UK so can't offer any advice on food brands available in the states...HOWEVER, I can say that my 2 boys go bananas for their food and can barely contain their excitement when it comes to mealtimes! (I do make them sit and wait a few seconds before I put it down for them, but they are squealing and jumping with excitement as soon as they know its food time!) They really enjoy their food, and never leave a scrap, and I know they are still young at just over 3 months but only one of mine has ever thrown up, and just the once, and it wasn't food-related.#

I hope someone will be able to make some suggestions for you, I am sure there will be some great advice from here.  Good Luck.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I switched my own diet and my partners to grain free in January! I fully believe that we were not designed to eat anything that needs to be processed in order to make it edible. Certain things like rice are acceptable because they do not need to be changed or milled to make them edible the way flour is for bread and pasta for example. Grains, particularly those that are processed in order to make them consumable are definitely not good for our systems. Sugar is not the sole cause of diabetes.

I have to agree with Amanda about a natural diet for dogs being made up of mostly protein. 

I sometimes think vets are not impartial when it comes to this sort of advice. Especially when they stock certain foods they want to sell.


----------



## rellek (Jun 12, 2013)

Yeah, the vets had originally recommended Science Diet for the cats (which their practice sells). I took them off Science Diet, and the cats lost weight, were more energetic, and just seemed healthier. So I agree that many vet offices have an agenda.


----------



## rellek (Jun 12, 2013)

I was thinking of perhaps switching him to Merrick brand, Eukanuba, or Halo. I have always had an affinity for Merrick, even though I have never used it.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Dogs are predominantly carnivores but will eat other food stuffs in hard times or just in the course of eating their meat. My dog will eat rabbit but he will also gobble up rabbit poo....which of course is veg! They will eat grass, berries almost anything they come across BUT you will never find a dog/ wolf/fox in a field of wheat eating the crops! Their bodies find it so hard to process, which could be why Ludo is throwing up. Some processed/ cooked cereals are better than others, rice, oats, potato is much more digestible. Wheat and maize are pretty much impossible to digest efficiently and can cause allergic reactions.
Those cereals are just used as fillers and they provide too much carbohydrate for dogs that can't process it and can't burn it off and so you end up with an overweight, hyper strung out dog.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So I don't do the raw diet as I don't even cook for myself and have my own phobia about raw meat and germs (probably why I don't cook for myself as much as I ought to). But with my previous dog I tried different dog foods as she was very sensitive to foods. Itched like crazy with wheat and chicken. With these two I've been trying to be more cautious of their diet. I'm now more interested in the quality of the ingredients and have learned what all the different phrases mean. I now steer clear of anything that lists "by product" or generic references to meat (also usually followed by by product). I feed grain free and add fruit and vegetables to fill for fiber. Mostly because just as with people, I figure dogs are better off consuming calories that have additional nutritional value than what comes with most grain products.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> So I don't do the raw diet as I don't even cook for myself and have my own phobia about raw meat and germs (probably why I don't cook for myself as much as I ought to). But with my previous dog I tried different dog foods as she was very sensitive to foods. Itched like crazy with wheat and chicken. With these two I've been trying to be more cautious of their diet. I'm now more interested in the quality of the ingredients and have learned what all the different phrases mean. I now steer clear of anything that lists "by product" or generic references to meat (also usually followed by by product). I feed grain free and add fruit and vegetables to fill for fiber. Mostly because just as with people, I figure dogs are better off consuming calories that have additional nutritional value than what comes with most grain products.


Great post!!


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

My two cents for what it is worth. Dogs will not be eating gains in the wild. Heck we didn't even eat gains until we figure a way to process it and stayed in one place long enough to grow it. 

I personally will be feeding our dog raw/veggies and supplements. I will not be making it my self though. I will be getting it through Petsmart/Whole Earth Pet Shop. I can cook just can't take the time to do it. If it takes me more then an hour to cook. Then you can count me out. LOL

Even if some of these companies haven't been around for 20 years. Doesn't make them bad. 

Right now I'm taking it slow. As I need to find out what Piper likes. Only have had her little over a week. Haven't had much to work with her diet. Although she is on Blue Buffalo kibble and likening it.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine have had a totally grain free diet. I have done a huge amount of research on a raw diet and came to the conclusion that is what I wanted for my dogs. My vet didn't approve originally but even she is beginning to come round to the idea and asks me lots of questions about it when she sees how Bonnie and Dexter thrive on it. (She didn't approve of crossbreeds much when I first got to know her either and she has changed her mind about that too!)


----------



## rellek (Jun 12, 2013)

> (She didn't approve of crossbreeds much when I first got to know her either and she has changed her mind about that too!)


Sounds like my vet. He is lovely with my cats, but when I brought my dog in he seemed suspicious that I got him from a breeder, and keeps saying they're not a natural dog, etc. etc. Maybe I should take Ludo somewhere else, haha.

I am definitely going to switch his food. I could hear his poor tummy growling this morning. He wouldn't touch his food at all, not even with cottage cheese added. He seems skinnier too. I am worried about him, going to the store right when they open!

I know you're supposed to transition them slowly, but I feel like this is an emergency situation since he will not eat his food at all.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

rellek said:


> Sounds like my vet. He is lovely with my cats, but when I brought my dog in he seemed suspicious that I got him from a breeder, and keeps saying they're not a natural dog, etc. etc. Maybe I should take Ludo somewhere else, haha.
> 
> I am definitely going to switch his food. I could hear his poor tummy growling this morning. He wouldn't touch his food at all, not even with cottage cheese added. He seems skinnier too. I am worried about him, going to the store right when they open!
> 
> I know you're supposed to transition them slowly, but I feel like this is an emergency situation since he will not eat his food at all.


Is he really eating nothing at all? When was he last checked by your vet? Cook him some rice and chicken if you have any handy?


----------



## rellek (Jun 12, 2013)

He was last checked by the vet at the end of August and is going back in a little over a week. He will eat, just not his food. He ate cottage cheese plain, will eat his treats, etc. It was a gradual disinterest in his food; the worst of it was yesterday and this morning where he wouldn't even touch it, otherwise he has been eating some.

This morning I went to the store ASAP and bought him Fromm brand 'Duck & Sweet Potato'. I gave him some, and he ate it all up and looked at me like "Please?" so I gave him some more, and he ate it. I am just so happy to see him eating food normally! The ingredients are all good too. It is an all life stages food, which I was a little hesitant about, but I was assured it's alright as long as I am giving him enough food. Any input there?

I'm glad I am going against my vet's advice as far as food. I feed my cats good quality food, and I would never want to eat by-products & meat-meals and weird grains, so I feel better feeding Ludo something healthier too.


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Glad to hear Ludo is eating (and enjoying!) something yummy.  Our boys weren't keen on the food we got from the breeder, and did the same, ate less and less until they weren't interested, so we changed to Barking Heads and they devour every meal with great gusto!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

AliAlfie said:


> Glad to hear Ludo is eating (and enjoying!) something yummy.  Our boys weren't keen on the food we got from the breeder, and did the same, ate less and less until they weren't interested, so we changed to Barking Heads and they devour every meal with great gusto!


Ali, after a bit of reading up on the subject your posts eventually convinced me to try Poppy on BH, which we've been doing gradually this week. She yums up the BH and spits out the Wuffitmix (she was never interested in it and we always had to add sardines or something) so I'm not bothering with anymore mixing, just BH now. Thanks for the recommendation! I was really tempted by the raw idea but my hubby wasn't .......maybe further down the line.
Well done Ludo!


----------

